# Ohio Huskie Muskie



## gobucs6789 (Sep 27, 2017)

Does Ohio Huskie Muskie Club have a Southwest Ohio Chapter? Somewhere close to Dayton.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Ohio Huskie Muskie Club does not have local chapters. Muskies Inc, a national organization does have local chapters. You should be able to access their site for info. John


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Muskies Inc Chapter 41 is in Columbus.





Central Ohio Muskies Inc Chapter 41


Central Ohio fisherman dedicated to muskie fishing. Chapter Member of Muskies Inc




centralohiomuskies.wixsite.com


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

husky musky used to have tournaments in July with no regards to water temp. Dont know if that still the case.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

OHMC is its own entity for the entire state separate from muskies inc. They don't have separate chapters and will fish lakes throughout the state (though most in northeast Ohio.) Muskies inc has chapters in ohio, the southwest chapter doesn't exist anymore and I believe only 3 remaining; columbus, akron, cleveland. 
When the southwest chapter ended I joined the akron chapter and try to go up for their outings. It's a chance to fish different lakes and visit family in the area.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We used to have a kickbutt Muskies Inc Chapter, SOMA 56 but it disbanded several years ago. The majority of us from Chapter 56 moved to Chapter 41 in Columbus (as someone pointed about above).. While we don't get to many Chapter 41 meetings the annual lure auction is one a couple of us try to make. Also, 41 has at least one big, usually weekend outing at CC in the fall. They also have a pretty active Facebook page and seem to always be available to answer a question or shoot the breeze.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

H2O Mellon said:


> We used to have a kickbutt Muskies Inc Chapter, SOMA 56 but it disbanded several years ago. The majority of us from Chapter 56 moved to Chapter 41 in Columbus (as someone pointed about above).. While we don't get to many Chapter 41 meetings the annual lure auction is one a couple of us try to make. Also, 41 has at least one big, usually weekend outing at CC in the fall. They also have a pretty active Facebook page and seem to always be available to answer a question or shoot the breeze.


why did 56 disband? It was BS having the southwest ohio chapter meetings in Dayton but thats another story.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> why did 56 disband? It was BS having the southwest ohio chapter meetings in Dayton but thats another story.


Yeah, that's just crazy. Why would a club, formed by guys from the Dayton area have their meetings in....Dayton?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

cincinnati said:


> Yeah, that's just crazy. Why would a club, formed by guys from the Dayton area have their meetings in....Dayton?


You’re bad...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> You’re bad...


Yes, I am. Just a stupid truck driver, but it seemed obvious even to me.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

cincinnati said:


> Yes, I am. Just a stupid truck driver, but it seemed obvious even to me.


----------

